# Swap Marin Palisades trail for Fixed Wheel/Track Bike



## Losidan (12 Jul 2008)

As the title says really...I bought the MTB a few weeks ago to help me get fit for getting back into BMX racing.

Cracking bike..Deore 27 speed. Nice light frame. Manitou shocks. Riser bars with V brakes. Bodyfit saddle. It has always been used as a commuter so structually is sound as a pound. Has the usual brake cable rub on the frame...17 inch frame. 

Could do with some new brake blocks and tyres really but I can replace them depending what is offered up. 

Be interested in a 22 or poss 23 inch fixed wheel bike/Track bike you have to offer.


----------

